# Blood test results



## Byzking (May 17, 2015)

Lh .1

Estradiol is 68 (need to lower) will arimadex be enough? 

and 

test is perfect


----------



## treyg55 (Sep 23, 2015)

Armidex will lower it but i would go with aromasin bro. Way better imo.


----------

